# "I Do" said the death adder....



## slim6y (Apr 21, 2010)

*Published On:* 4-21-2010
*Source:* Cairns News (Post)

MARRIAGE celebrations for Cameron and Julia Geyer turned sour on Sunday when a death adder joined the party.

The newlyweds were having a barbecue with family and friends at their Kewarra Beach home to celebrate their wedding on Saturday.

About 8.15pm, Mr Geyer’s Melbourne mate, Dustin O’Connor, walked in to the kitchen to be greeted by an almost fully grown northern death adder, the world’s fifth deadliest snake.

With Mr Geyer’s five-and-a half-month-old baby girl Chloe in the next room sleeping next to Mr O’Connor’s 16-month-old son, Deikin, panic set in.

“We had a shovel ready in case it tried to get to their rooms,” Mr Geyer said.

“The snake was still for about 20 minutes but in the last 10 minutes it started moving towards us.”

Cairns Snake Removals owner David Walton removed the snake and said a bite from it could kill a child.

“I’m glad they called me and didn’t risk a bite,” he said.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 21, 2010)

Same old, same old. Although the snake didnt end up dead for a change with the person who killed it being named a hero. It sounds like the right thing was done and all the correct steps were taken to remove a poisonous snake. Why is this in the news? and why do they have to mention that a bite could kill a child?


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 21, 2010)

At least they did the right thing and had it safely removed instead of killing it like all these other morons have done. Respect!


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 21, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> Why is this in the news? and why do they have to mention that a bite could kill a child?




That's Cairns Post for you mate. I am surprised they didn't say the adder was 2 metres long when it attacked the newly weds with open mouth baring its huge fangs, ready to strike with its deadly tail.


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 21, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> Why is this in the news? and why do they have to mention that a bite could kill a child?



Must be a very slow news day, then again, it's Cairns, every day is a slow news day, isn't it? Surprising they said a bite could kill a child rather than "This snake carries enough venom to kill several football teams" or something similarly impressive. Not that making Death Adders sound less scarey than usual is a bad thing.


----------



## naledge (Apr 21, 2010)

Let's rename the Death Adder to the Cute and Cuddly Friend Adder.

But seriously these guys did the right thing, they were thinking defense rather than attack. Even though they would have tried to kill the snake if it got into the kids rooms, I think that's fair enough.


----------



## Australis (Apr 21, 2010)

No news piece is ever good enough for e-herpers lol


----------



## Acrochordus (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a great example of how everybody should act if they find a snake in there house, they called a snake relocator instead of just straight out chopping it into pieces, i think fair enough if the snake did go into kids room i would probably kill the snake. But Herpers like we are wouldn't do that. 
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 21, 2010)

Australis said:


> No news piece is ever good enough for e-herpers lol



Why do you say that? No one complained about this one, the comments have been neutral or positive.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 21, 2010)

Such a superfast moving creature and one that goes out of it's way to kill children can't be taken lightly! I'm amazed everyone got out of the house alive!!

My advice to these people is often sound; get out of the house and set the building on fire! It's the only way to be sure you've killed it!


----------



## Slats (Apr 21, 2010)

I just like the prude who commented on the original article haha.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 21, 2010)

Slats said:


> I just like the prude who commented on the original article haha.



You mean "What can I say. Looks like his venom caused a problem in the first place. The snake was sent as a reminder of these unweded issues."

OMG!!!


----------



## Slats (Apr 21, 2010)

slim6y said:


> You mean "What can I say. Looks like his venom caused a problem in the first place. The snake was sent as a reminder of these unweded issues."
> 
> OMG!!!



yup. I wonder if my reply will be published


----------



## herptrader (Apr 21, 2010)

To me the bit that was missing is the it could have killed several football teams "without treatment".

Snake bite in Australia is now only fatal (for the most part) without treatment!


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha! I didn't check the original article until I read the prude comment here! That's hillarious! Good old religion causing harsh judgement of others for thousands of years! :lol:


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 21, 2010)

herptrader said:


> To me the bit that was missing is the it could have killed several football teams "without treatment".
> 
> Snake bite in Australia is now only fatal (for the most part) without treatment!



I mostly agree with what you are saying there, but I do concede that the venom from a death adder would most likely kill an infant child even if treated almost immediately. lymphatic system is a lot smaller and easier for the venom to move around, the increased heart beat would mean that lymphatic circulation would be increased. 
My only real qualm was that the likelihood of an adder seeking out and biting a sleeping toddler in another room is so low that it really doesnt warrant mentioning. Yes it could have killed a child if the circumstances were vastly different, but they were in another room.


----------



## Slats (Apr 21, 2010)

And they are fifth on the ven list haha


----------



## slim6y (Apr 22, 2010)

Slats said:


> yup. I wonder if my reply will be published



Booooooo..... Your comment didn't get published!!!!

Try again perhaps


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the 'intelligence' in the most recent comment on there by John.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I like the 'intelligence' in the most recent comment on there by John.



OMG - just when I thought it couldn't get worse!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm glad they didn't end up using that shovel they had on 'standby'. 
It never ceases to amaze me how people over react when a snake enters their house. especially when they have kids. the answer is simple. get your kids and pets away from the snake and call a professional.
I'm glad these people called the snake catcher.


----------

